# Fabric auction



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I foresee bankruptcy in my future if I go to this auction http://www.welanderauctions.com/cgi-bin/getSalePictures.pl?auctionId=1

Fabric, books, findings, more fabric, sewing machines etc. I swear I will spend a fortune if I go and I'm pretty sure I'm going to go. 

Two places my dh always said he didn't want me to go book stores and fabric stores...and this has both.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

whew, too far away for me or I'd be filing for bankruptcy right along with you. have fun!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got a lot of great quilting fabric -- three large totes worth. I did not bid on the sewing machines because you couldn't try them beforehand. Towards the end of the auction I bought a box with 9 fleece throws for $3 and the auctioneer decided that included everything left on the table. Found a set of full bed sheets/pillow cases in the bottom of one box plus tons of lace, trim, buttons, etc., fabric in another. I wanted the throws for the nursing home but my dd took one and I'm saving the others for Christmas gifts. The throws are too long for lap robes and I'm not going to shorten them.


----------

